# Before moving to Canada recommendations



## tpalm (Jul 22, 2021)

Couple important recommendations prior to moving to Canada. 

I moved in 2017. 

If you still have family living in UK and your never sure whether you may move back. 

1. Change your electoral role to your UK family address. That way they can remain a proxy for you as an overseas vote. Important, especially if you want to keep credit history in UK. See following recommendations re Uk credit. 

2. Keep bank account registered and open in UK and if possible money (even small amount) going into it. 

3. Keep a cheap mobile phone contract on direct debit going out of bank account. This will help keep credit history IF you ever decide to move back. 

4. DONT believe HSBC B*****it about taking credit history abroad. HSBC Canada is a completely different organization. Credit history from UK is not transferable. 

5. If you are moving to a place with reciprocal driving licence. Report your UK licence as lost to DVLA and get a new one with your UK families address on. Keep this one. When you move to new location give them the old licence (all they do is scrap it anyway) and that way you can keep UK and new location without having to get an international licence if your ever back driving in UK. 

6. You cant take driving history. You will have to start from the ground up again, which sucks. However, if your partner happens to be from Canada you can register them as primary driver and you secondary, so long as they have some driving history, and you should get a better deal. 

Couple things to note about moving to Alberta. 

1. It is different to UK in many ways. If you dont like the cold don't move. IT IS cold for six months of the year, with ice and snow on the ground from around Oct through March. They somewhat maintain the roads but its hit and miss. ONE of thr reasons car insurance is so high. Other reasons ass**le drivers and new cars everywhere (oil money). 

2. That said the other six months tends to be sun, which is nice. Plenty outdoor stuff especially towards the Rockies. 

3. Countryside is very different, especially Alberta, very flat east. Also the UK would just about fit into Alberta. If you need to check go ahead. Except the UK population is around 70 mill whereas Alberta is around 5 mill going on. And these are all mainly located around Calgary, Red deer and Edmonton. 

4. Trucks, trucks everywhere. Yes, almost every other vehicle is a 5.7 litre hemi V8 truck, and yes they rule the roads. Very weird but i hate the driving attitude here, its terrible and world renowned apparently. To many over privileged people. That is also something you will have to get used to and something im not going to go to much into but the politics is one of the reasons we are trying to move away from Alberta after four years. 

5. Flights are expensive. Forget about those european internal flights with Easyjet or Ryanair (if they still exist post covid) , no, flights even to Vancouver or Victoria will still run you back under $1000 for return and same going other way Toronto. 

Hope people find this useful, especially the banking tips.


----------



## Susan B. Church (Sep 15, 2021)

Thank you for sharing these tips. It really helps.


----------



## ShaunieG (Oct 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing these tips! I and my family have been thinking about moving to Canada once this pandemic subsides but we would like to start preparing as much as we can and this has been so helpful and informative. We actually already saw some upcoming housing communities that we would be considering, >snip< basically, it's in Innisfail and what we loved about it is that it's near Killarney beach. Hopefully, we get to successfully move to Canada sooner than later.

~>sorry, no advertising permitted without a premium account<~


----------



## uk in canada (Dec 12, 2021)

ShaunieG said:


> Thanks for sharing these tips! I and my family have been thinking about moving to Canada once this pandemic subsides but we would like to start preparing as much as we can and this has been so helpful and informative. We actually already saw some upcoming housing communities that we would be considering, >snip< basically, it's in Innisfail and what we loved about it is that it's near Killarney beach. Hopefully, we get to successfully move to Canada sooner than later.
> 
> ~>sorry, no advertising permitted without a premium account<~


you do relise canada is big so what looks close on the map is a long way also take in mind you will be charged for banking and get nothing in return
gas and electric have a delivery charge on your bill which in our case is more than the amount we use
gas for your car /truck is cheap compared to the uk but every car has a gas guzzler engine 
and winter lasts a long time so no social life like the uk pubs are drinking holes thats all


----------



## uk in canada (Dec 12, 2021)

also its the only country I've been to where women have 2 or 3 part time jobs just to live 
we saw more of canada when we came on holidays than we have in the last 9 years


----------

